# Going from STI to Down Tube Shifters



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

What has been your experience going from STI/ERGO back to Down Tube shifters.

I am going to be building up a Long Haul Trucker and was considering ditching the STI levers in place of DT levers for a cleaner look, and as the bike will be used for just riding around/touring I didn't think I really needed STI. But was wondering if any tried it and hated it or if they didn't miss them (STI) at all.

Yes, MB1 I know, gears are overated.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well let's see.......

I made the change a few years ago and like it a lot as now I think before I shift and that is what I most like about DT shifters. Since I shift less often I feel like I have a wider "powerband" and am more comfortable spinning an easy gear AND pushing a hard gear. As part of that I also found I had less use for narrow gear range clusters.

Only one of my bikes is still equipped with STI and as soon as the levers start to wear out I will go to down tube (it is odd to start to reach for the DT shifters and not find them there).

OTOH if I was still racing I would never even think about making the change.

MB1
Gears are........well, you know.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Shifting quickly became subconscious--don't miss STI*



brianmcg said:


> What has been your experience going from STI/ERGO back to Down Tube shifters.
> 
> I am going to be building up a Long Haul Trucker and was considering ditching the STI levers in place of DT levers for a cleaner look, and as the bike will be used for just riding around/touring I didn't think I really needed STI. But was wondering if any tried it and hated it or if they didn't miss them (STI) at all.
> 
> Yes, MB1 I know, gears are overated.


I went from STI to barcons to downtube shifters over the last 4 years. A few weeks after the changes I foundmyself shifting subconcsciously. I reach down and shift without even thinking about it.

I do have a retro Shogun with friction shifting and an old 5 speed non-indexed freewheel. This has gotten my attention a few times when I waited until it was too late to shift and the chan slipped. In my opinion, the improvements in the cassettes with that allow shifting under moderate torque are a bigger improvement than indexing or STI.

I agree that gears are over-rated, but coasting dwonhill is bliss. I like my SS.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Barcons and down tube for me...I don't miss STI a bit


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

Barcons on the commuter (1 X 8),
STI on the main road ride.

I find I get lazy with the STI and simply shift too darn much. With the barcons (right side only) I push harder gears and spin faster gears as mentioned by MB.

I often forget which bike I'm on and reach for the barcon when it's not there or try to shift the brake lever on the other bike.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Currently running only one rig with downtubers, but I like 'em. Had a bit of a learning curve to contend with when I started using 'em, but discovered that letting my hand slide down the outside of the bar to the end of the hook and then just letting it slide over to the down tube put me right on the shifter every time. I've never had a major shifting compulsion anyway, so the d/t shifters are not a burden. I've got another set in the parts stash just waiting for an over-the-winter project to come up.

Oh, and I like barcons, too.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*My commuter/touring pigs*

One has 7 speed STI and the other barcons 6 speed. I like the barcons, don't like reaching to the tube even though I did for years. Also like the ease of STI.

I was sort of thinking about this the other day, having multiple bikes and trying to get them set up so they are as close to the same position wise as possible. It has taken a long time and the positioning is close at this point. For the longest time I have played with the bar height/position, saddle changing/fore/aft/tilt/height, stem lengths. I'm getting real close to having everything set. It felt like I could really notice the small differences where as now I can pick any bike and ride it unlimited because I am not thinking while riding "when I get back home I'm going to fix....."


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

DA DT shifters. Set 'em to friction, set 'em to index. The are wonderful. I tried Ergo, STI, Command, bar-con. I've been on DT exclusively for the past 3 years (on my geared bike). You can't beat it.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

I have ridden STI and Ergo, but not for long. I like how they both work, but just don't like complexity on my bike. I rand barends for years on one bike and it feels the very natural to me, but having said that DT's look great and are my favorite overall. Like MB said I run a wide ratio cassette, it makes climbing easier, and I feel I shift less just because the paddles are not right there, so that with any change in pace, I don't feel such a need to switch. In addition I have rebuilt enough Campy shifters, and trashed enough STI that I value the DT's simplicity even more.


----------

